# 19 degree or 12 degree transducer?



## corndog48 (Feb 2, 2008)

Which Degree transducer do you prefer, 19 degree or 12 degree? What one do you use and what works best.


----------



## harryo (Oct 11, 2005)

I like the 12 degree. Its better in deep water and less likely to cause interfernce while fishing close to someone else.


----------

